# Brazilian Rainbow Boa



## practicallyostensible (Aug 18, 2007)

I was talking my girl out to clean the tank and thought that I would share a few photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2007)

Beautiful markings and color -- but I prefer orchids...


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2007)

way cool Julia. Thanks for sharing


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2007)

Snake Lady! Beautiful - it would take some getting use to!


----------



## bwester (Aug 18, 2007)

I once had a corn snake.... beautiful creature. ended up donating it to the Tennessee aquarium. 
That is quite colorful though.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! I'm not a boa or python fan overall (I prefer Colubrids) but I love that one...I remember the rainbow boa in my wife's herp lab when we were in grad school...it was spectacular. Take care, Eric


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful animal. Would love to see more pics of her


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful snake there! I love the shine she has is cool too


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2007)

just one?


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

That one's a beauty. Ever try to get a mate for it?


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh wow! She's beautiful. I've never seen one of those, the coloration is vibrant!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 19, 2007)

Rick said:


> That one's a beauty. Ever try to get a mate for it?


She was given to me after she was retired from a breeding program (she's 14 now).



NYEric said:


> just one?


Nope, but the boa and the python are the only herps I have left after I downsized for college.





Oh, and Milhous.


----------



## Marco (Aug 19, 2007)

what do you feed milhous?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 19, 2007)

Crickets and the occasional pinkey.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 19, 2007)

A friend of the family saved an exoskeleton her tarantula shed for us. Awesome under magnification. Milhous is neat and so is your Python. You're a good person to take in the retired Boa.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful color and markings!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Does the whole python fit in your hand?


----------



## Hien (Aug 20, 2007)

Are these things dangerous when they grow big?
I mean, can they eat your pet or sneak up on you when your are asleep, if they got loose?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Ooh ooh! Somebody link the post of the snake w/ the big dinner belly!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 23, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Does the whole python fit in your hand?



Yeah, he's about 3 (the oldest ball lived to be 48) and he has a lot of growing to do. 



Hien said:


> Are these things dangerous when they grow big? I mean, can they eat your pet or sneak up on you when your are asleep, if they got loose?



It would be very unlikely that they would be able to kill an adult human, they don't have the girth and therefore the squeeze strength (now, the red tail that I had, that's a different story). I've had the boa squeeze down pretty hard on me and it wasn't bad at all. Interestingly, Simone, the big boa will only eat frozen-thawed all white rats. Anything brown or with spots she refuses to touch. So she wouldn't be likely to go after my rabbit. However, I wouldn't be too comfortable with her loose while I slept.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2007)

*R U Sure*

Like this? 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1377  :evil:


----------

